# JFrame skalieren



## Arag1145 (12. Jul 2012)

Hallo 

Ist es möglich, einen JFrame zu skalieren auf z.B. 80%?

Mein Display hat die Auflösung 1280*800 meine neue GUI jedcoh 1000*900 (ist leider nicht änderbar)...



lg


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jul 2012)

Nein, das geht nicht. Wenn dein Frame 900 Pixel breit ist und nicht resizable, dann hast du wenig Chancen. Könntest du das nicht mit nem vernünftigen LayoutManager umsetzen und deine GUI dann größenveränderbar machen?


----------



## vanny (12. Jul 2012)

Hm, 
vielleicht hilft dir das:

```
import java.awt.Dimension;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class ProzentualeFrameSize {
	
	public Dimension getDimension(double faktor){
		
		int breite = (int) (java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize().getWidth()*faktor);
		int hoehe = (int) (java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize().getHeight()*faktor);
		System.out.println(breite + ", " + hoehe);
		Dimension d = new Dimension(breite, hoehe);
		return d;
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		ProzentualeFrameSize dingens = new ProzentualeFrameSize();
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("TestFrame");
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.setSize(dingens.getDimension(0.8));
		frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}

}
```


----------

